# Cost of Living in Cambridge UK



## Ilyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear all,

I was proposed to move to a very important Company with very interesting role.
The company is offering 30KGBP/year as a Gross salary.

Could you please help me in taking the right decision: I'm intending to move with my wife and I don't know how match life coasts in Cambridge. 
Do my incoming will be enough to live a respectful life ?
What should I know about UK before moving?
is it easy to get my wife with me or do I need to fight with bureaucracy?

Please help me...

With my best Regards


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

hi there, 

i know this is old, but you had no reply - i wonder if you progressed with this? 

£30k per year is a reasonable salary, cambridge itself is expensive, but if you lived in one of the surrounding towns or villages you could rent a 2/3 bedroom house for £700 - £750 per month. 

Add on bills, including council tax (£130), electric and gas (£100), water (£40), sky TV and internet (£50) and you will still be left with around £800 per month for everyday living expenses.


----------



## Ilyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your very useful reply.
DO you have any advise concerning the surroundings villages/cities that could be good for calm/secure life? I heared about "Ely"... Hummington....

Kind Regards
ilyes


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

There's plenty, too many to mention tbh. 

It all depends on how far you want to live out, Ely is a nice town, huntingdon... mm... i haven't been for a while but never had too good a rep. 

I live in Haverhill, which is 20 miles away, 20 to 30 minutes by car, buses every 15 mins.. but not a lot here except housing, industrial areas, and a in progress (being built) research park. 

One thing about cambridge, its bloody expensive to park there, so if your work place doesn't have parking facilities you will want to be within biking distance, OR, on a public transport (bus) route. (6+ hours car parking in cambridge is upwards of £25. )


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There is also a problem if you move too far away from work, you would have to consider transport costs, petrol, tax and insurance for running a car is not cheap in the UK, costs of buses or trains may weigh heavy on a 30k salary.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

fergie said:


> There is also a problem if you move too far away from work, you would have to consider transport costs, petrol, tax and insurance for running a car is not cheap in the UK, costs of buses or trains may weigh heavy on a 30k salary.


Indeed it can.

In the Cambridge area, depending on what zone you live in, you can get a monthly unlimited travel bus pass for between £40 & £80, this goes out to places over an hour from the city centre. 

If you live the right side of Cambridge, on the guided busway route this is a very quick and easy way of travelling. 

You will likely need a car as well though to get around, it would be a nightmare to rely solely on public transport in this part of the UK. I just wouldnt recomend using it to get into work. 

Idea scenario, you would be able to cycle in, as so many do.


----------



## topenglishwriter (Jul 2, 2013)

We think Ely is wonderful, and they have one of the finest cathedrals in the world! (If that's your thing)! It's also 15-20 mins by train to Cambridge. Good luck!


----------

